

Could the ‘platinum coin option’ solve the U.S. debt crisis? - chwolfe
http://washingtonpost.com/business/economy/could-the-platinum-coin-option-solve-the-us-debt-crisis/2012/12/06/d6dc7956-3fe5-11e2-ae43-cf491b837f7b_story.html

======
meepmorp
No. Even if it's legal, the fight over the legitimacy of US debt beyond the
statutory limit reduces its value as a stable place to put one's money. It's
arguably worse for the US to take this - admittedly clever - way out of the
debt ceiling fight than to go through ugly (stupid, grandstanding, bullshitty)
fight we need to have.

But, part of me wishes Obama would do this, just so i could marvel at the
colossal brazenness it'd require; and, honestly, the entertainment value of
congressional Republicans' incandescent fury and sputtering would be close to
worth the whole debacle. Finally the GOP could talk about impeachment for
reasons that venture into legitimate territory.

------
teeja
This would actually be funny IF I thought there were still serious grown-ups
in Washington who were actually trying to find a real solution. I don't.

------
cloudsteam
this is not from the onion

